
Performance, Protection, and Sterilization of Face Mask Materials - imagetic
https://utrf.tennessee.edu/information-faqs-performance-protection-sterilization-of-face-mask-materials/
======
oski
If you know any healthcare workers (doctors or nurses), have them checkout
[https://www.n95decon.org/](https://www.n95decon.org/) to follow the latest on
sterilizing face masks.

N95 masks should be reserved for HCWs as there is a major shortage. Most
people should just wear nonmedical fabric or homemade masks, but everyone
should wear some kind of mask when out and near other people. See
[https://shouldiwearafacemask.com](https://shouldiwearafacemask.com)

------
motohagiography
Couple questions for scientists on the thread:

\- If it is true that soap kills the virus by breaking up it's outer lipid
layer, does that mean soaps and degreasing agents and coatings may also kill
it on surfaces like clear visors, gloves and other fabrics?

\- While N95 (non oil particulate) masks are considered sufficient, and P and
R 95+ (oil particulate filters) are not considered necessary - are those oil
particulate filters also considered sufficient?

\- can folded, oil-absorbant paper shop cloths provide more protection than
cut-up t-shirts and regular cotton?

~~~
TylerE
Yes... P/R95 is a strict sub-set of N95. It's an additional capability.

------
Abishek_Muthian
This is very useful, I have made a 3 layer Qualitative Filter based face mask
with middle layer soaked in brine solution for possible virus deactivation[1].

With more governments officially recommending DIY face masks for public, so
that proper N95 masks can be left to the health care workers; I would love to
get my mask scientifically tested.

[1][https://abishekmuthian.com/diy-qualitative-filter-face-
mask/](https://abishekmuthian.com/diy-qualitative-filter-face-mask/)

~~~
Androider
The CDC suggests it might be possible to re-use masks after storing them in a
paper bag for a while
[https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/hcwcontrols/recommendedguid...](https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/hcwcontrols/recommendedguidanceextuse.html)

I also wonder how such re-use of a mask combined with more durable N99 masks
that are ordinarily rated at hundreds of hours for the filter (compared to 8
hours for your average N95 mask) could be used as a more permanent mask for
households if only used occasionally when going to get groceries for example.

------
a-wu
There's been a lot of press about people making their own face masks out of
fabric and it got me thinking about copper-impregnated fabric (if you watch
enough late-night TV you'll have seen those CopperFit infomercials). Copper
itself has antimicrobial properties (studies say SARS-CoV-2 only lives 4 hours
on copper), but does anyone know if there is enough copper content in those
fabrics to make them a better fabric for face masks than cotton?

~~~
foxyv
I think it's better to just wash them in soap and water when you get home. A
good soap will kill the heck out of viruses.

~~~
jsight
I think he is asking if it might improve the performance overall, not
necessarily about sterilization. There has been some talk of using salt, for
example: [https://www.businessinsider.com/mask-coated-in-salt-
neutrali...](https://www.businessinsider.com/mask-coated-in-salt-neutralizes-
viruses-like-coronavirus-2020-2)

~~~
p2detar
Thanks, that was pretty informative. We have a bunch of one time use standard
surgical masks at home. I wonder if I can just put them in a bag of salt after
single use.

------
K2h
Great resource, the last one I was working off of on this topic was from
Stanford: [https://aim.stanford.edu/covid-19-evidence-
service/](https://aim.stanford.edu/covid-19-evidence-service/)

-Latest as of 3/29 V1.2 [https://stanfordmedicine.box.com/v/covid19-PPE-1-1](https://stanfordmedicine.box.com/v/covid19-PPE-1-1)

------
nominated1
What if I have X masks and rotate their usage without any cleaning at all.
Would this allow the virus to die naturally without the need to clean the
mask?

~~~
renewiltord
Yes, this will work and is current healthcare professional practice in many
places. It will take a few days, though, so people usually line up like 5-6
and then rotate through those.

If you can heat the masks that's cool, too, but then you have to make sure you
don't damage the elastic or seal. Waiting will work.

------
lootsauce
Tech Ingredients did a fantastic video on the subject recently, I love
everything from this guy and the recent series in response to COVID-19 is
great stuff.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UdtKssU7po](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UdtKssU7po)

~~~
lootsauce
After reading the article there is an important insight I did not know of and
clearly neither did Tech Ingredients as they demonstrate use of alcohol.

from the article

"the FE (filtration efficiency) of these masks is influenced by the
electrostatic charges embedded within the fibers of the filtration layer(s) in
the interior part of the masks."

"... using alcohol will erase the charges. However, exposing the masks to air
at elevated temperatures such as 70℃ for 30 minutes allows the charges to be
retained."

------
prpl
Naively I would guess an easy way to sterilize is in a ziplock bag under water
(sous vide) at 70C

~~~
imagetic
That's a good question!

[https://community.anovaculinary.com/t/sous-vide-a-face-
mask-...](https://community.anovaculinary.com/t/sous-vide-a-face-mask-for-
sterilization/25497)

------
omgJustTest
"He does not give any advice on the performance of the re-sterilized N95 or
mask against the virus."

So... we want the attention but not the risk of you taking our advice. If you
have something of interest, why haven't you contacted people whose lives you
could save?

~~~
imagetic
meaning it's not tested against the actual virus. He is a materials scientist,
the one who invented the process we use for n95 rated materials.

